# 212 Sexy by Carolina Herrera



## LittleMissMakeUp (May 17, 2005)

i used to buy perfume just to wear it. (if that makes any sense) i could never find *my* own personal scent. something that i would fall in love with. i never found it. then one day i was in Sephora and i was browsing the perfumes, depressed, cuz i thought i would never find that *scent* that i was looking for. i came across 212 Sexy by Carolina Herrera, i sprayed this onto my wrists and i swear i almost fainted at its sexy scent. it stayed on ALL day (it still lingers on my jacket one week later!) and not a minute went by where i didnt smell myself..lol! this scent was so *me*. this is the only perfume i buy now. ive found my signature scent!


----------

